# computer desk



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

sorry if this is in the wrong section . please move it if it is 


but i was wondering if anyone had any good (cheap) computer desks

i dont want those only computer table stuff

im looking for a table where i can place my computer and have enough space to do my homework and stuff 

and i was trying to look for those computer desks where the monitor is under a glass window so you look down into it .. but i havent had any luck finding it .. so please help me find a good, spacious, cheap, computer desk


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Have you checked out the local WALMART ? :winkgrin: 
They have cheap desks...

I wouldnt plan of finding one with the ability to place your screen under glass... they go for big $$$$$ !!!

But maybe you can build one yourself ? Home Depot sells Plexiglass any way you want it. So then your not just a casemodder but also a deskmodder... :wink:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

propably the easiest get a cheap wooden walmart desk for liek 100$ 

sand the whole thing down of its original coler and coting, go to homedepot and get some ply wood build a little side stand for your comp and make a little box for under the desk screen

paint the whole thing how ever you want

cut a hole where the box is and fit in some heavyduty plexiglass

and for the keyboard and mouse get a good underdesk keyboard and mouse drawer those things go for 30$ or even cheaper but get a good one where the mousepad is to the side of it so u got keyboard and mouse under the desk


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

just wondering but those glass windows on the desk .. how much do they cost? on the average


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

When it comes to desks i dont think there is an everage. They start somewhere and the limits the sky.

I've seen some desks with glass that might've been what you are talking about - for around 500-600$.... dont know if that was cheap or expensive though.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

You could always pick up a flat screen monitor and mount it to the wall.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

well yeah but lcd = crap for gaming or any fast pased pixel allignment and clarification. and the ones that are pretty good = $$$$$$$

the glass would be so expensive you could actually get some real glass from some window guy and do it pro style with some silicon and nice fitting like carving it out a little bit (the hole) and fit the glass into it and seal it off with silicon(clear)

if say for the glass think around 50$


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Yeah real glass is really cheap and better than plxi cause plexi just scratches too easily. A piece the size of a screen would probably run 10-15$. Of if your local glass store doesnt have the necessary thickness (you obviously cant use regular window glass) go to Big Lots - by a glass tabletop - they are super cheap there but nice and thick (i'd say half an inch) and then go back to the local glass store and get it cut to whatever shape you want.

There is no limit to your deskmodding imagination except the limits you set yourself! :smile:


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

how about arylic glass ?>


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Basically the same thing - there are diffrent "flavors" of plexi and acrylic and their scratch resistance or shatter resistance varies slightly - but for a desk application glass would always be the best choice. Even cleaning/ polishing plexi with the wrong cloth leaves little scratches and after a short time it looks like theres a "fog" on the glass. Seen it with case windows a lot....


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

definatly real glass would be better and cheaper. if you need some more detailed instructions on how to fit the glass ito the desktop email me


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

lol im not very good with creating something from wood .. never took woodshop ... and i dnot wanna spend money on something i know for sure imma mess up on .. thnx tho


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, you could always ask your friends to see if their parents do any work for hobbies or something. Maybe even a friend's friend does something with wood, who knows? My best friends dad made his whole garage into a wood workshop and keeps his harelys there too. So I'm pretty much set if I run into that problem. Course some people might ask to be paid for their time and knowledge in the field. Still though, it will be cheaper than buying a premade desk. If you know anything about economics you'll realize in order to get more desks in stock they(the company that makes the desks) have to charge more and more for the product so they can cover large amounts of production(which only works if people will be willing to buy it at a higher price). Therefore making anything your self is always cheaper if you know what you are doing. Course you face the oppertunity cost of your time but thats a different aspect of the matter.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

hmm that might be a good idea .. ill look into that


----------



## Rx79394 (Mar 18, 2005)

:sayno: You don't want the keyboard down on the undercarraige because that is how you can get EASY carpal tuneling Like in 5 years or so you'll be hurting.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Rx79394 said:


> :sayno: You don't want the keyboard down on the undercarraige because that is how you can get EASY carpal tuneling Like in 5 years or so you'll be hurting.



If you dont put ur chair up like crazy and lower it as if you were sitting on a desk just that your sitting on the keyboard great.

but i guess thers tonns of other factors for what ever kinda thunelinginthearm thing it is.


but put it this way find a better idea and great maybe an air keyboard would fix it too :4-dontkno or something so your brainwaves can control the computer but then would you need a computer when you could just play the videogames in the head ? 


lol


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

err .. kinda scares me thinking about it ... i dont know wat it is but i think ill stay away from low keyboard use


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

lol its like a clotting or something of the whatevertunnel in your wrist it can happen with any keyboard or how ever you sit weirdly a friend of mine got it from just using the mouse and he got a gelthingy and it works for him. Its weird lol ow


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I have used my keyboard and mouse "low" for the past 15 years and i use it a LOT!!!!!!! and i still didnt have carpel tunnel. I mean what is he suggesting ? That i put my mouse on top of the desk ?? If i do that my arm hurts after about 2 minutes... 
I think you need to place it where its comfortable. Period ! :wink:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

thats my point everyones different well maybe well have clones sometime :sayyes:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I used to do network installations for department stores and saw the kind of thing you're talking about in a fashion shop where they had the keyboard just below the desktop surface on a slide-out shelf and a 15" monitor hidden inside the desk angled up towards the user below a small sheet of removable glass. The PC tower and cables are also inside the desk unit out of the way for maximum desktop space. Very classy looking! You could try an office supplier and modify it for your own use.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

any idea where i can take a look at it?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Have you even looked in an office furniture store yet ?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

lol yeah do that check at like officedepot they might even have em :sayyes:


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

o of course i checked them .. without any luck around my neighborhood .. and i checked office depot .. even staples .. costco .. umm yea .. no luck .. some of the employees havent even heard of such tables .. but i guess even if i find the table .. the chances of me buying them are really low .. considering i have no money .. ill probably give up .. or if i can find a good one ill save up


----------



## RavenMind (Mar 8, 2005)

What do you think about something along these lines...











Yeah.. Just sit back & look..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice pic... If I had one of those it would mean the end of my already fading social life! Just needs a French maid to serve food & drinks and it would be complete :grin:


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i could probably afford one of those after i sell everything in my room ... but tat would be pointless becuz i would have nothing to put on top of it


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Take a look at Anthro...they make nice furniture !


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

with that desk up there the whole feeling of being a computer geek goes away. thats the next level for the pros that just sit there. lol


----------

